# Anybody like these?



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

The 5 Best-Selling Handguns in America All Have 1 Thing in Common -- The Motley Fool


----------



## watchin (Apr 24, 2014)

Got the MP Shield 9mm for my wife. It's nice, tight and compact, but it does have quite the beefy spring on it. Having to retrain her to grip the slide and push the gun forward to chamber.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Not a 1911 in there.

I own none of the weapons listed.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Don't own any of them
Never shot any of them either


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Ok..some left wing kinfolks sent that link. I shoulda known they was full o caca about that. Had a pal who bought a small glock ..380 who tried shooting it a few times. He said it was stove pipe city..so he passed it on pretty quick. Everybody says SW are not near as good as they used to be..and the guy at the gun shoppe says Ruger semi pistols are ok..but sorta gonky and clunky. Think I will stick with Mr. Sig P 226. As Darryl Royal often said..Let us dance with who brung us.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

We own a couple LCP's and XDS is on my list after firing one


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Not my list either.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I have an original LCP. I do not have the Glock or Springfield versions mentioned.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

I hate S&W and Springfield polymer pistols...just dont feel right, dont look right, dont shoot right

My wife has a Glock 43 we tricked out with Hyve Technologies aftermarket parts, the stock trigger on it sucks really bad for a striker fired pistol

Not a fan of those baby sigs, real steel big frame/compact frame sigs are the onlt ones I will stock...I had have an older 9mm P238 that was all steel but it wasnt impressive

I have a love/bored relationship with the G19, Ill get one and sell it then get another...next one Ill get will be my 4th

I think new shooters are coming in wanting these newfangled guns because a lot of stupid instructors/salesmen rag on hammer fired weapons...a big part is the military, so many troops would rag how the 1911 sucked, and hammer fireds suck (the M9 is pretty horrible..besides the point)...also with more female/younger shooters come these smaller/ligther weapons

End of the day a gun is a tool and every tool has their use, so I stock all kinds...equal opp shooter over here

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I have the LCP , I hate it . To small for my hand , lots of recoil , that's why it's getting traded in on a Savage Axis SR .223 , I am getting it when I go on the 28th to pick up my Ruger American 9mm , my wife got me for x-mas . I will post pics of them .


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

+1 on the LCP being too little. I have the Shield 9mm and my wife has the Khar CW-9. We are immensely happy with both. When I retire, the Department should sign over my issued HK USP .45 compact which will become my winter/hunting carry.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

My Shield's (9mm and .40SW) together have a few thousand rounds through them. Accurate, reliable and one of the most concealable and carry-able firearms that I have found.

Ditch the regular sized Magazine and get a bunch of Extended Grip Magazines.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Elsie Pea is in my sweatpants pocket now.

The G19 Gen III rarely see's the light of day


----------

